# Furry Made Video's



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Check out Ardent Wolf on Youtube. Love all his video's. Some are about love, some about death, some about war. I think he makes great video's. Just saying you should check it out.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 16, 2016)

So basically all he does is take pictures and compile them into a video, then throw some music on it? Might as well just browse FA while you listen to your iPod or whatever music player you use lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> So basically all he does is take pictures and compile them into a video, then throw some music on it? Might as well just browse FA while you listen to your iPod or whatever music player you use lol.


 Yes, I know, but I just think he does a good job. And he uses good music. And he does credit the artist, which to me is like free press.


----------



## Troj (Sep 17, 2016)

Where videos are concerned, I like Revit (RevFur), Kiba Wolf, Keks, Mastel, Apari Dog, Jessey Dog, and Granite the Wolf.

Keks' recent main video for Eurofurence was great.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 17, 2016)

Troj said:


> Where videos are concerned, I like Revit (RevFur), Kiba Wolf, Keks, Mastel, Apari Dog, Jessey Dog, and Granite the Wolf.
> 
> Keks' recent main video for Eurofurence was great.


I really like Kiba Wolf's videos. Got me turned on to several bands I had no idea about.


----------

